# Just some questions about cross breeding



## ilovepigeons (Oct 6, 2013)

Hello pigeon lovers out there, I have a male Lahore pigeon and I don't know what breed the female pigeon is, and they are a beautiful pair. The thing is I'm not into racing pigeons etc, I'm into fancy pigeons with beautiful colors so I'm trying to mix my pigeons to see what I get. Is there a chart or a website where it shows you what you get when you mix different types of pigeons?

I really really love to see pigeons with different colors etc. What do you think of cross breeding?

Thank you


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

The offsprings of cross breeding would have both the characters and traits of the parents. Or One squab could have more similarities with mom or dad and the other one will with the other parent.
Yes people do cross breed but I'm not in favour of cross breeding only for color's sake. The mix breeds won't be good at nothing except for eating and reproducing(more cross breeds). Cross breeding two birds with similar traits makes sense to me to cultivate or improve the offspring's value.

One day if you consider giving up on pigeons then cross breeds will be less wanted...
But cross breeds are good to pet and feed as you want,so its upto you
I would rather go for purity.
Thnx for joining PT and welcome to your PT


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

hey, well I agree with brocky in that if you are going to cross breed make sure you can take responsibility for every bird they produce for their entire lives because they are likely to be unsellable.

If you are doing it just for you enjoyment of colour, go ahead, but like was said physical traits will mix, and it will not mix to give you the best of both worlds.

That being said, I'm pretty sure your Lahore is not pure. His colouring is completely off mark and his body structure is much more slender and streamlined than it should be imo.

As regards colour;

They are both blue based, so you will get blue offspring.
They may of course carry something recessive like rec red or rec white but you won't know until you breed them, and they'd have to both carry it for anything to show.

So you will 90% likely get blue birds.

The male has the spread factor (no tail bar) maybe het or ****, the female does not (though I do not know if she is bar, barless or check)

The female also carries grizzle I believe. Male definitely carries some whitening, but I do not know enough to tell you if they are just pied or a specific gene

So you will get blue birds with white markings - grizzle is dominant so all offspring should end up with it (so far as I know)

If the male is split for spread, then half the young will be spread, half not.
If he is a homozygous spread all the young should be solid blacks (base colour)

The white markings are a lot more random and difficult to predict. You could get anything from a very white bird to a bird with a few splashes of white.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes agree,I don't think the cock is lahore. He looks like some sort of tumbler. He neither have body of a lahore nor color.
I think the offsprings would be grizzles. If we knew the color of their parents then it would have been more easy to predict.
Well let's see the result. Nice birds
G'luck


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

you'll get heavy birds with undefined characteristics .. better off sticking to purebreds Although you can get a good result from a cross breeding but you should plan and select before you put them together


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

If your just looking for colors try rollers they come in all colors/ patterns & are one of the easiest to breed. Being small you can also have a few more in your pen & your not raising mutts . JMO


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ilovepigeons said:


> Hello pigeon lovers out there, I have a male Lahore pigeon and I don't know what breed the female pigeon is, and they are a beautiful pair. The thing is I'm not into racing pigeons etc, I'm into fancy pigeons with beautiful colors so I'm trying to mix my pigeons to see what I get. Is there a chart or a website where it shows you what you get when you mix different types of pigeons?
> 
> I really really love to see pigeons with different colors etc. What do you think of cross breeding?
> 
> Thank you


I have crossed a jacobin with a silsian swallow pigeon. the young looked like neither breed of their parents. crossing them pretty much cancelled out what is unique or appreciated about that breed. 

Another aspect I did not think of before hand is, who is going to be these cross bred birds mates, I would not breed them further so that is two birds in the loft that I have to find mates for then that makes four birds that I can't use in a breeding program, unless I just wanted non discript mutt pigeons. luckely these nest mates paired with each other and they sit fake eggs. 

There are so many breeds of pigeons I really don't see the need to cross breed, but if one wanted say birds to loft fly and look pretty some of the fantail crosses to homers are nice, there is a breed that comes close to that description they are called garden fantails or garden doves in the UK. here I think oriental rollers look similar, esp a white one. 

as already mentioned if something happend and you got out of pigeons they will be hard to place.


----------



## ilovepigeons (Oct 6, 2013)

Perfect. Thank you guys for your replies


----------



## mgjoseph (Jun 9, 2014)

*Pigeon Cross Breeds*

09 June 2014
I brought a few fancy pigeons to my farm 9 months back. (Kings, Madeenas, Sherazis, Fantails). The seller had told me that they were confirmed pairs, but I realized after some time that many of them were not and they were singles. The singles started pairing with other varieties.

A King male and a Madeena female became a loving pair and they mated and we got one young one which resembles a Madeena. (The second young one died as a baby). 

A male fantail found a female Sherazi as his wife and mated and we got a beautiful young offspring, a Sherazi with plenty of feather on the feet (much more than of the mother) and an ordinary tail like the mother (No fanning of tail). The young one seems more precious than its mother because it has plenty of feathers in its feet. (The other young one died soon after hatching). 

I will wait for a few more months and see more off-springs, before deciding to return the parents to the dealer who sold them to me for reason "they are not confirmed pairs". 

Any comments or advice? Thanks.


----------



## mgjoseph (Jun 9, 2014)

09June 2014. Chennai, India. 
You cant say what the offspring will be. Pigeon dealers have advised me to stick to pure breeds and not resort to cross breeding, if I want to sell the off-springs.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

mgjoseph said:


> 09 June 2014
> I brought a few fancy pigeons to my farm 9 months back. (Kings, Madeenas, Sherazis, Fantails). The seller had told me that they were confirmed pairs, but I realized after some time that many of them were not and they were singles. The singles started pairing with other varieties.
> 
> A King male and a Madeena female became a loving pair and they mated and we got one young one which resembles a Madeena. (The second young one died as a baby).
> ...


Namaste!
Welcome to PT.
This is an old thread in which you posted for advice. It shall be helpful if you start your own thread to ask for advice on your situation.
Thanks


----------



## mgjoseph (Jun 9, 2014)

*How to start New Thread?*

I brought a few fancy pigeons to my farm 9 months back. (Kings, Madeenas, Sherazis, Fantails). The seller had told me that they were confirmed pairs, but I realized after some time that many of them were not and they were singles. The singles started pairing with other varieties.

A King male and a Madeena female became a loving pair and they mated and we got one young one which resembles a Madeena. (The second young one died as a baby). 

A male fantail found a female Sherazi as his wife and mated and we got a beautiful young offspring, a Sherazi with plenty of feather on the feet (much more than of the mother) and an ordinary tail like the mother (No fanning of tail). The young one seems more precious than its mother because it has plenty of feathers in its feet. (The other young one died soon after hatching). 

I will wait for a few more months and see more off-springs, before deciding to return the parents to the dealer who sold them to me for reason "they are not confirmed pairs". 

Any comments or advice? Thanks.

(I am new to Pigeon Talk. I want the procedure to start a New Thread.)


----------



## Racing Pigeon Philippines (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi everyone this video might help.

Inbreeding, Linebreeding and Outcrossing Breeding Methods


----------

